# scaping ideas



## rygar126 (Oct 16, 2004)

so i dont know if i like how big the anubias is on the right. im thinking of stacking rocks and using anubias nana to fill in the gaps. what do you guys think? any other suggestions?


----------



## Dany08fa (Jul 3, 2012)

I personally like dwarf petite plants for tanks under 20gal. This give the illusion that the tank is bigger than it really is.


----------



## trapperwolves (Nov 26, 2011)

You can always cut some of the taller leaves off of the anubias. New leaves will grow but obviously at a slower pace than most plants.


----------



## rygar126 (Oct 16, 2004)

thanks for your feedback guys. i went with the anubias nana and added some lava rocks. lemme know what you think!


----------



## zoragen (Nov 3, 2009)

Very nice! It's amazing what a difference the petite plants make.

If I could figure out how to steal you idea for my tank I would:icon_smil


----------



## rygar126 (Oct 16, 2004)

zoragen said:


> Very nice! It's amazing what a difference the petite plants make.
> 
> If I could figure out how to steal you idea for my tank I would:icon_smil


haha thanks! its just lava rock and anubias nana!


----------

